# Wintec Adjustable Gullet Saddles



## miss_molly (11 October 2010)

Any opinions wanted. Ive just brought a 2nd had dressage saddle with adjsutble gullet. Just wanted peoples opinions on them good or bad.


----------



## skippy1994 (11 October 2010)

Good hard wearing saddles. Very easy to maintain and light. I have use a GP one on my young horse, as i feel that you have more grip especially when they mess about.


----------



## CanadianGirl (13 October 2010)

I love my Wintec saddle, it's so comfortable.  Another good thing about it is I don't have to worry about it getting wet when it rains, which it does all winter here!


----------



## DanaHart (13 October 2010)

I had a Wintec 2000 Pro GP for over 7 yrs, fitted both of my very different shaped youngsters, only sold it when my OH treated me to a leather saddle for my birthday this year...

Last year I bought a Wintec Pro Dressage saddle, and I love it.... I actually prefer to ride in that than my leather GP..... it's so easy to look after, and always scrubs up well


----------



## Kallibear (13 October 2010)

Bloody horrible saddles if you've bought the cheaper, older verion. Tree far too curved to fit many horses, esp if they take more than a medium, and the outside panel too sloped so it digs into the back at the outside edge.

Sadly, because many people find them comfortable and easy to look after (which they are) and they usually look ok to the saddle novice, they are highly rated  Except by a vast majoity of saddlers who won't touch the 500 version with a barge pole.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 October 2010)

Having had two horses have sore backs caused by Wintecs I'd say don't touch them with a bargepole personally.

They may be OK for certain horses, but to have it happen twice is too much of a coincidence IMO. 

The problem is that there is a tendency to think "one size fits all" and all you have to do to make it fit is to change the gullet, but there's also the longways fit of the saddle to consider.

I'd have a good second hand leather saddle, properly fitted, rather than a Wintec anyday.

The only thing I do like about synthetic saddles is that you can go out when its tipping down with rain and you don't have to clean mucky tack after!


----------



## applecart14 (13 October 2010)

miss_molly said:



			Any opinions wanted. Ive just brought a 2nd had dressage saddle with adjsutble gullet. Just wanted peoples opinions on them good or bad.
		
Click to expand...

Not very good in my opinion.  I would save my money and buy a good second hand saddle fitted to my horse by a qualified saddler fitter.  I have a wintec dressage saddle and have a Jeffries Falcon Event Saddle


----------



## king_of_diamonds (13 October 2010)

I actually have the option of going for the Wintec 500 Jumping Saddle and have read reviews everywhere, all over the internet and come to the conclusion that their like Marmite. Some people love them, some people hate them.

I'm going to go for it and see for myself, it'll be the only way i'll ever know for sure!


----------



## miss_molly (14 October 2010)

Thanks for replys. Ive ordered it so will see if it fits her. if it suits her then thats good, if not it will be on ebay.


----------



## teddyt (14 October 2010)

Horrible things. i wouldnt use one if i were given one. Horrible hard panels and awful shaped trees. Ive never seen one fit properly




			Except by a vast majoity of saddlers who won't touch the 500 version with a barge pole.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. There are loads of saddlers that will sell them because people ask for them. Doesnt mean they fit though!


----------



## Kallibear (15 October 2010)

I actually have the option of going for the Wintec 500 Jumping Saddle and have read reviews everywhere, all over the internet and come to the conclusion that their like Marmite. Some people love them, some people hate them.
		
Click to expand...

The close contact jump saddle with the square cantle? They are a totally different design and fit from the GP/dressage and usually much better. They have a much flatter tree, wider panels and the panels slope a lot less so the outside edge doesn't dig in. They are often a good fit.


----------



## teddyt (15 October 2010)

KOD- The trouble is that if you only have one saddle then a close contact saddle wouldnt be a good choice. They are designed for a short period of riding e.g. at a competition. Not ideal for riding everyday because the panels are slimmer.

As with any saddle though, what the rider likes doesnt mean a thing if it doesnt suit the horse.


----------



## Spinal Tap (15 October 2010)

I tried one on my mare, who was approx a medium tree at the time.  The xwide gullet plate was barely wide enough for her, and the saddle was shaped like a banana   My friend was going to lend it to me for free while my then baby horse changed shape but I wasn't prepared to risk it.  Some Wintecs have a flatter tree & better designed panels - my saddler really rates the Wintec Isabel Werth dressage saddle - but I have reservations about changing gullet widths without making adjustments to the rest of the tree or the flock to make sure the panels are sitting correctly.


----------



## lizziebell (15 October 2010)

I think whatever type of saddle you choose, the important factor is to get it checked by a qualified fitter. Horses are all sorts of odd shapes just like saddles, so wintecs do fit and suit some horses.


----------



## Horsey87 (20 October 2010)

Ive just bought a wintec gp about a month ago and had it fitted by a saddle fitter, pony seems very happy with it, although i do think it lifts slightly at the back sometimes, which ive been told is a common problem with them. A number of people on my yard have wintec's and all seem happy with them but they are all just happy hackers. I think if you wanted to do more with your horse than just hack/gently schooling then i would invest in something of better quality/fit.


----------



## teddyt (21 October 2010)

Horsey87 said:



			Ive just bought a wintec gp about a month ago and had it fitted by a saddle fitter, pony seems very happy with it, although i do think it lifts slightly at the back sometimes, which ive been told is a common problem with them.
		
Click to expand...

It is a common problem and if it does lift at the back it means it doesnt fit! Your pony wont stay happy for long because the pressure point will get worse over time. Your saddle fitter should not have sold it if it lifts up at the back but then many saddle fitters do- disgraceful! More interested in a sale than in the welfare of the horse and safety of the rider.




			A number of people on my yard have wintec's and all seem happy with them but they are all just happy hackers. I think if you wanted to do more with your horse than just hack/gently schooling then i would invest in something of better quality/fit.
		
Click to expand...

Every horse deserves a well fitting saddle, whether it 'just' hacks or whether it goes round Badminton. A poorly fitting saddle =  discomfort and pain. This can be immediate or build up over time, either way its cruel to inflict this on any horse. And dangerous for the rider.


----------



## Tempi (21 October 2010)

I have just bought a Wintec 500 Jump saddle from someone on here - however i bought it for breaking in my 2 1/2yr old next year (he will be 3 then).  I will use it for his 3yr old year and then he will have a proper saddle from his 4th year onwards.  I personnaly wouldnt have one as a day to day saddle, but then they arent really my type of saddle if that makes sense.  Each to their own, and at the end of the day its what fits the horse best.


----------



## jack9 (21 October 2010)

i have one. dressage one and love it 

i dont like leather saddles


----------

